# New powers for immigration officers in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Immigration New Zealand officers now have a range of new powers to search people and detain them if they are trying to enter the country illegally. ‘Compliance officers now have increased powers to search at the border, and the ability to detain people liable for deportation for a limited period of time,’ said Immigration Minister [...]

Click to read the full news article: New powers for immigration officers in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

I understand there were changes last year to the medical waiver status if you have been married to a Kiwi for over a year. It's good news!


----------

